# الاقسام المريخية > منتدي التوثيق >  >  للتوثيق : صورة للمريخ 1957م متجهاً للسعودية

## مجدالدين شريف

*


الصورة في صالة الإجراءات مطار الخرطوم ، مناسبتها سفر بعثة فريق المريخ إلي السعودية 

ويظهر في الصورة لاعبي المريخ (قرعم ، وحسن ابو العائلة ، وجلودي ، ورابح رمضان ودقنو ،

والإداري عثمان حسن شاذلي "بالعمامة " ) ..

المريخ 1957م 

(المصدر صحيفة ألوان )
*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*اعتقد ان الاسماء بالترتيب من بداية الصورة والله اعلم
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*


الصورة تظهر الاداري عثمان حسن الشاذلي  بوضوح ..
                        	*

----------


## القطانى

*كتر من ذى ده
الله يديك العافيه
                        	*

----------


## عجبكو

*مشكور مجد الدين الله يديك العافية
                        	*

----------


## m_mamoon

*تسلم يا رائع
يلا يا القطاني ...الموقع داااااااااااااااك طوالي
                        	*

----------


## مجدالدين شريف

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة القطانى
					

كتر من ذى ده
الله يديك العافيه



وديك العافية كمان ياريس 

انشاء الله ربنا اوفقنا واوفقكم 

لك خالص ودي واحترامي ..

*

----------


## عاشق نجوم89

*يديك العافية يا صفوه
*

----------


## africanu

*ده كــــــــــلام متل العســــــــــل
                        	*

----------


## acba77

*شكرا للمجهود يا فنان
                        	*

----------


## barca

*تسلم على المجهود
*

----------

